# Looking for a job in Doha, Qatar.



## Alla T (May 28, 2014)

Hello there,

I was wondering if anybody would be kind enough to give me job-hunting advice for posts in Qatar?

I am looking for a job, preferably in the educational sector – universities, institutions, language centers, international schools (but I’m open to other sectors). 

I have a degree, together with a range of business related certificates/diplomas and an Advanced level of English (I also speak fluent Russian and Kazakh). I have over 8 years of experience as a manager.

Do I have a chance of finding anything? Also, do you think that my Kazakh passport or lack of Arabic would prevent me from finding a job altogether? Or simply make it a bit more difficult?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Via (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi there
Have you tried the international agencies?
I am a lecturer and I have just accepted an offer to teach in Kuwait. I don't speak Arabic and I don't think it's a prerequisite. The agency I used was Teach-overseas. The international education group is also another good agency to try. 
I do know that with the establishment of vocational colleges, English teachers are so wanted.
Good luck


----------



## Alla T (May 28, 2014)

Hello Via!

Thanks a lot for your message.

I haven't tried international agencies yet, but I will.
I am not a teacher though, do you know any good reliable agencies that specialise in non-teaching professionals? 

Thanks a lot again .


----------



## Kathe (Jun 9, 2014)

First of all to look job anywhere or to search anywhere one should be aware about the all job related things in the particular location as well as the consultancy names as well as one should have to do the registration part also for those companies who are existing in that particular location so that if any time requirement comes then there will be more probability to get the call


----------

